# Zwei Dropdown Optionen auswerten



## gnaulimon (25. Feb 2017)

Hi, also ich bin komplette Anfängerin und besuche gerade an der uni einen Kurs zum programmieren. Die Hausaufgabe heute: Erstelle zwei Dropdown Menüs nebeneinander. Beide Menüs sollen als Optionen die Farben rot, gelb und grün beinhalten. Und als Ergebnis soll die Mischungen aus den jeweils ausgewählten Farbkombinationen ausgegeben werden. Soweit so gut oder eben auch nicht. Denn bisher bin ich noch nicht sonderlich weit gekommen. Mein Vorlesungsskript hilft mir da jetzt aber auch nicht mehr weiter und ich weiss nicht so ganz wie ich aus den beiden Select Listen ein Ergebniss erstellen kann. Ich muss auch ehrlich sein dass mir der Unikurs irendwie etwas zu schnell geht und zudem nur aus Theorie besteht und einem nichts gezeigt wird (jaja ich weiß "Frauen und Technik", aber ich will es ja lernen). Ich habe im ersten Semester mal einen Python Kurs belegt, aber das war auch schon alles zu meinen "Erfahrungen", ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da etwas helfen. (Was mir zusätzlich da noch nicht so ganz gefällt ist dass Farbe 1 und Farbe 2 so nah beieinander sind - kann ich da irgendwie Platz zwischen machen?) 
Liebe Grüße 
Gnaulimon
Sieht bisher so aus:
<script src="http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.10.2/jquery.min.js"></script>
<script src="js/jquery.easydropdown.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
<head>
Farbe 1
  <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="themes/easydropdown.css"/>
</head>  
<select class="dropdown">
  <option value="" class="label">Farbe</option>
  <option value="1">rot</option>
  <option value="2">gelb</option>
  <option value="3">grün</option>
</select> 
<head>
Farbe 2
  <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="themes/easydropdown.css"/>
</head>  
<select class="dropdown">
  <option value="" class="label">Farbe</option>
  <option value="1">rot</option>
  <option value="2">gelb</option>
  <option value="3">grün</option>
</select>


----------



## Thallius (25. Feb 2017)

Also zunächst sollte dein File nur einen Header (<head>) enthalten. Der zweite ist auch einfach nur doppelt.

Der einfachste Weg zwischen den einzelnen Teilen einen Platz zu schaffen dürfte sein ein paar Spaces auszugeben. Das geht in HTML mit &nbsp; Schöner wäre es natürlich du formatierst alles mit divs oder notfalls einer table.

Um die Änderungen an den select Feldern auszuwerten brauchst du eine Javascript Function die aufgerufen wird wenn jemand einen Eintrag auswählt. Das geht z.B. über


```
$('select').on('change', function() {
  alert( this.value );
})
```

Wen du den select feldern noch eine eindeutige ID gibst, dann kannst du diese in dieser Function ansprechen und auswwerten. Also z.B.


```
<select id="farbe1" class="dropdown"> ....
<select id="farbe2" class="dropdown"> ...

$('select').on('change', function() {
  alert( $('#farbe1').value );
  alert( $('#farbe2').value );
})
```

Dann must du nur noch das Ergebnis entsprechend ausgeben. 

Gruß

Claus


----------



## krgewb (27. Feb 2017)

Kommst du weiter?


----------



## Thallius (27. Feb 2017)

Hat wahrscheinlich in einem anderen Forum schneller eine Antwort bekommen....


----------

